# P90X 3 months on



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Its in 1080p


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

In 6 months?
Impressive turnaround.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

impressive! keep it up!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome

Looks really good mate. Could you post up more details on what food you were eating on adaily basis and what other exercises you did ?


(Also at the end of the video you spelt round wrong)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I started P90X in October and had an injury so stopped.....but restarted again on the 01/01/2012, but my measurements compaired to the first time round were different, lost weight (even though i ate over xmas and was drinking) but increase in muscle in key areas like arms and legs.....P90X is fantastic  and you have done well to complete it....did you stick to the diet or modify it to suit yourself ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done - and a great vid btw :thumb: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Im back on the P90 as well, :thumb: its just a cracking work out for a hour a day,


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent and great video, which pull up bar is that? I've quite fancied one but too scared I'll rip the door frame off.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> Awesome
> 
> Looks really good mate. Could you post up more details on what food you were eating on adaily basis and what other exercises you did ?
> 
> (Also at the end of the video you spelt round wrong)


LOL yeah I seen the typo after it was uploaded to Youtube and I wasnt gona waste another 2 hours re-uploading it lol...

Food wise I played around with it but I did try and stick with P90x's % recommendations in the first month 50% Protein 30% carbs 20% fat. On the second month I moved it to 40% 40% 20% and in the 3rd month it switches 30% 50% 20. And in the first month I ran @ 1500 cal 2nd mth 1900 cals 3rd month 2200 cals.

A general day for me on the 3rd month would be

Breakfast: 75g Porridge, 1 small banana, 1 tblspn peanut butter (Whole Earth) No added sugars, 1 teaspn Manuka honey ( the one with the 15 on it ) and Phd Pharma Whey

10am: 1 tin tuna or 1 chicken breast and 1 apple.

Lunch: 1 more tin tuna or chicken and Boiled spuds or boiled rice, Spinich or broccoli and coliflower if the canteen makes it

4pm: small apple

Dinner: more veggies chicken or beef or salmon. or pasta chopped tomatos all homemade.

[email protected] 9pm
Post workout Phd Pharma Whey Hope this helps



Prism Detailing said:


> I started P90X in October and had an injury so stopped.....but restarted again on the 01/01/2012, but my measurements compaired to the first time round were different, lost weight (even though i ate over xmas and was drinking) but increase in muscle in key areas like arms and legs.....P90X is fantastic  and you have done well to complete it....did you stick to the diet or modify it to suit yourself ?


As above I modded to suit my tastes



Spoony said:


> Excellent and great video, which pull up bar is that? I've quite fancied one but too scared I'll rip the door frame off.


Its a copy of the P90x one I got it from Amazon for £25


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

alipman said:


> In 6 months?
> Impressive turnaround.


That was 4 months... my pc had broke down with the Software in it to make the show It came back just before Christmas but with all the festivities an all I never got round to making it ... I didn't workout over Christmas for 2 weeks and ate like a horse and only gained 2 lbs...


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

buck-egit said:


> That was 4 months... my pc had broke down with the Software in it to make the show It came back just before Christmas but with all the festivities an all I never got round to making it ... I didn't workout over Christmas for 2 weeks and ate like a horse and only gained 2 lbs...


Good work, keep up!

Be careful with the weight, it can be very deceptive.
When you stop exercising, the body will slowly reduce water in the muscles while storing more fat internally (and later under the skin obviously), so 2lbs gain may not just mean 2lbs more fat but some more, fat & muscle measurements are better to keep track of it.

The worst to do stop exercising and eating the same ( or more  ) as you can very quickly loose lot of hard work.


----------

